# Recommendations for an excellent A/V program



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My Norton Security stuff is expiring and I'm debating whether to renew it or try something else. It DOES seem like a system hog, that's for sure. I've tried others in the past. Does anyone have a recommendation for a reputable one? It doesn't *have *to be free; just not expensive, I guess.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you checked your internet service providers website ? Many of them are offering free software for that.
We use Comcast here and they supply Norton Internet Security.
I paid for it for 2 years before I found that out.

Microsoft has a free one called "Security Essentials".

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/security-essentials-download


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Comcast was providing Norton for me, but when I moved 11 months ago, I went to AT&T UVerse because Comcast wasn't allowed here. I can always check to see what AT&T may offer its Internet customers. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Mse. And gun glary utilities every once in a while and then rip it back off. Spy sweeper is good to. I run it then rip it back off my computer every so often. MSG is all I leave on in general. Everything else sucks power.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Microsoft Security Essentials is free and as un-intrusive as any. I also recommend scanning with Malwarebytes every couple of weeks.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Another vote for MSE and Malwarebytes.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

And another vote for MSE and Malwarebytes, which have been great and unobtrusive for me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Malwarebytes I do use to run periodic scans, but it sounds like MSE is popular.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Malwarebytes I do use to run periodic scans, but it sounds like MSE is popular.


I dumped my Norton and went to MSE and have had no problems.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've never really been a big fan of Norton, because whenever I've used it, it always seems to be a system hog.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I've never really been a big fan of Norton, because whenever I've used it, it always seems to be a system hog.


MSE seems to be pretty innocuous, I've never had any real problems with Norton, but free is good.

Rich


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I use MSE as well 

be sure to schedule full scans once in awhile, though

you can still get stuff in your java cache that only the full scan will pick up

I use Malwarebytes if I suspect I already have virus/malware


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Of course AV is only one component, and not a failsafe. Keep everything updated, especially Java and anything Adobe, Windows. 

MSE is the best free option. I've also been a fan of ESET and Kaspersky for paid. I avoid all "security suites", just go with the basic product.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Another vote for MSE from a former Norton evangelist. Norton just became such a hog when dual-core CPUs came out. It was like they felt they had a right to one of your two CPUs. And don't get me started on how many times I contacted support to have them say "uninstall and reinstall" when their uninstall process ALWAYS left traces behind. The arrogance and loss of focus in that company came as a disheartening shock to me as they HAD been the premier vendors in that category.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The best stuff from Norton was when he was involved with the company. He was actually quite good.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Same for McAfee . . . and they both went to hell! Did John ever land in jail? He was in the news for a while. . . then faded again.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I would add Webroot and AVG to the previously mentioned highly recommended A/V software. MSE is good, but reviewers say it misses a fair number of viruses/malware.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Same for McAfee . . . and they both went to hell! Did John ever land in jail? He was in the news for a while. . . then faded again.


I don't know that McAfee was ever that good of a programmer, viruses were much simpler back then.

He's not in jail, he actually got a bit more press with a very bizarre video on how to uninstall McAfee AV. I won't post it here as it's NSFW and probably violates a few rules of the forum. I think he's in Portland Oregon now.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I had Norton (freebie from Comacst) for a while. My boot times on my PC were in the 7 minute range. After troubleshooting all sorts of other issues, I used Soluto to categorize my boot programs and times. Guess who the hog was? Yep, Norton. I dunped it and went to MSE and never looked back.

Malwarebytes saved my butt PC a few years ago when a nasty 'you have a virus buy this now' type of program lodged in my PC. Malwarebytes was the only program that remedied the situation. I was running Norton at the time. Since then, Malwarebytes is part of my aresenal.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, 7 minutes is a long time for booting. I am using the free Norton Internet Security from Comcast on both of my computers.
I am running an HP with the I7, 950, 3.07 processor, 8 gb of ram and a 1.5 Terabyte hard drive and Windows 7 for the operating system.
My boot time is about 1 minute. The last 25 seconds of that is the Internet / Network connecting and a couple of Gadgets I have on my screen.

I also have a Lenovo laptop with a Pentium dual core processor at 2.0 speed and 4 gig of ram, a 320 gig hard drive running Windows 7.
The boot time for this one is about 2 minutes. This one requires me to type in a password to continue to the finish of the gadgets and the wireless internet connection.

I have been using Malwarebytes for years. It used to find things that others missed. I run a scan once a month. It has not found anything in the last 2 years since I am running the Norton Internet Security.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

MSE working well on three computers here -- Vista, Win7, and Win8. On Win8 it's called Windows Defender.

Bill


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I like AVG Free.


----------

